# saw snakes on a plane



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

wow saw snakes on a plane with the g/f last night and wow. thanks to crockeeper i was able to identify almost all the live snakes in the movie and my g/f was getting mad. so many corns and milks.

just wondering if anyone else say it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I sure did! It was hillarious!

I saw it towards the end of its run in theatres here and went with three friends to a 10 o'clock Monday night showing. We were the only ones in the theatre so we had a great time being loud and making comments and what not.

I picked out quite a few of the snakes myself as well and yes I did notice a lot of corns and milks. But are you surprised? They would be the cheapest to get and the easiest to use on set for the most part.

It always makes me wonder what happens to the animals after the movie is finished being filmed, though.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Killer cornsnakes and milksnakes











Mettle said:


> ... It always makes me wonder what happens to the animals after the movie is finished being filmed, though.


Don't they just "rent" the snakes/animals for the movies and then they go back to their respective owners?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

who the hell would be scared of a corn or milk snake.....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> ... It always makes me wonder what happens to the animals after the movie is finished being filmed, though.


Don't they just "rent" the snakes/animals for the movies and then they go back to their respective owners?
[/quote]

I've always wondered about that practice though and how good/legit it is...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i saw on tv that a lot of if came from someones collection or company? but a large portion of the snake where own by one person.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That's good.

And what's even better is a huge portion of the snakes were CGI'ed.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

o ya ... does that stand for like computer graphic ...imagion if those snakes were really in the movie


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I drove my fiancee (who is majoring in film) crazy going 'theres a corn snake! theres another! that ones a milk snake!' I think i also spotted some king snakes and a few small boas. LOL he was sooooo pissed but come on... i mean, 'red touch yellow kill a fellow, red touch black, friend of jack' there was mucho red touching black.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

seen it months and months ago and didnt think much of it,


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

suprising that my GF wanted to watch it so i rented it .. ill admit it was better then expected like i thought it would suck really really bad.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I haven't seen it yet, but I'm sure the makers of this movie wern't taking into consideration, or were even remotely conscerned about the few of us 'nerds' that can identify a harmless corn and a milk snake. I must rent this though!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

when the movie first came out they were asking that herpers not spoil the movie for ppl by identifying the snakes. rent its worth 3.99


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

They really didn't have much of a choice unless they wanted to go all CGI. I don't see anybody signing up to be in a movie where you have a real good chance of getting tagged by a hot snake.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

very true.... the sets snake room was amazing i was very impressed looked like all the snakes where well taken care of


----------

